
PinBuddy – Google Chrome extension for the Pinboard bookmarking service - pawelgrzybek
https://pawelgrzybek.com/i-built-a-thing-pinbuddy/
======
darekkay
Did you reach out to Maciej to include it on Pinboard as an unofficial
extension? I think many users would find it useful (I'm not using Pinboard
myself).

